# Is my pipe tobacco still good?



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought a pipe about two years ago, and I bought some tastey tobacco (probably not the good stuff, but it tasted great to me, kinda like how the $7 bottle of chanpagne tastes better to most people than the $150 bottle.) I made a bad mistake one night and smoked about 9 full bowls of it while drinking with some friends and, well u

I put the pipe down and forgot about it. About a year has gone by since then, and I really want to start up the pipe again. I looked thru the theads here and restored the pipe, but I was wondering if the tobacco I had would be any good. It was in a ziplock bag...but it was kinda a crappy bag with a poor seal. I tried smoking a bowl of it a month ago or so, but I am so out of practice smoking a pipe, it got WAY hot on me, and I didn't enjoy it (not sure if it was the tobac, or my failures as a pipe smoker  )

Just wondering if there is a way to revive the tobacco, or just call it a lost cause and buy some more.

Thanks
~Bobb


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

It probably dried out some. Mist a small amount of distilled water in the bag and let it sit for a day or two. Repeat until it has the proper moisture content. Give it a try.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

Bobb said:


> Just wondering if there is a way to revive the tobacc...


I have more success bringing pipe tobacco back from the dead than I have with cigars. This method was suggested by one of the famous blenders, and I only wish I could remember which one so that I could give just credit:

Spread the tobacco out as thinly as possible in the bottom of a shallow dish. Wring out a wet cloth and lay over the dish, ensuring the cloth does not touch the tobacco. Keep the cloth moist until the tobacco feels as though it has recovered. The method is designed to bring all the tobacco up to the same humidity throughout, and especially avoiding parts that take up any free liquid to form wet spots that will kill the tobacco or encourage mold to develop. Because the whole of the tobacco volume has access to the moisture at the same time, this method can work in as little as four hours, whereas, like cigars, compacted volumes can take many days.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck re-humidifying pipe tobacco. Just don't forget to check it daily (and stir occasionally) or it will mold for sure. Don't let it get too damp either.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

If the tobacco is really dry ... by that I mean if you take a pinch, roll it around in the palm of your hand and it turns into dust ... then it is probably not worth your time attempting to salvage.

Pipe tobacco is relatively cheap, especially when compared to cigars. So if you want to take up the pipe again, get some new tobacco and a couple of small glass storage jars. Mason jars work great.


----------

